# Hardest kicking guns you have fired...



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

If you are anything like me, you don't mind a gun that has some felt recoil... it's just fine if a firearm gives my shoulder a little "lovin", it's kind of like a warm friendly feeling.

Having said that, some guns kick like the proverbial mule.

Mosin's have the reputation of being a heavy recoil gun, especially with heavy rounds & even more especially in the carbine length.

The hardest felt recoil gun I own isn't a Mosin, or a shotty, it's one of my "collector's" safe's military guns... the "Damn, that thing smarts" winner is my 1950 Fabrica De Arms .308. That little rascal really barks, throws a huge fireball out the front and dang near breaks the shoulder of any shooter. .308 is not one of my "normal rounds" I stock so I only shoot the gun for fun, and I gotta admit I wuss out and put a "limbsaver" pad on it. Good gun though, fine shooting scout type rifle.

The most unpleasant gun I ever owned to shoot was a KelTec PF-9. I got rid of it, because I hated it (the only way I could shoot it accurately was with a grip that hit the magazine release when I fired it). My Ruger LCR .357 is pretty snappy too when loaded with hot .357 rounds, but quite nice when shooting .38's (LOVE the trigger). 

How about you folks? Got any limb breakers in your gun safe/safes or any stories about other guns that would make a mule smile?


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 3, 2014)

S&W 500 for sure. Can only fire that hand cannon a couple times before my hands hurt and arms turn to jello.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Steyr 1895 in 8x56r. Of course the ammo is 1938 surplus and that may have something to do with it, but the gun is small, light, and has almost no drop to the stock, that combined with a 203 gr bullet and metal butt plate makes for a sore shoulder. It is much worse than my 30-06


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Actually, I do not find the Mosin M44 a problem at all. And the 91/30 is a pussycat.
My NEF Pardner single shot 12 ga weighs somewhere around 6 pounds and a 3" buckshot round will let you know something just happened. It will bruise your arm with just a single round. Just a light bruise.
I also have an NEF Handi Rifle in 45/70 and people say that's a hard kicker, but its not really.
The most wicked recoil I have personally felt was a single shot 10 gauge with a goose round. The resulting bruise was Technicolor and extended from my shoulder to my elbow. And I only fired it once.

My daily carry handgun is a Taurus Model 605 snubnose 357 magnum. When loaded with Remington 125 grain JSP 357 magnum rounds it will actually sting your trigger hand.
My other daily carry is a Charter Arms Bulldog snubnose 44 Special, but it is not bad.

I think the whole "terrible recoil" deal came about due to the popularity of the AR. When I was younger America's Caliber was the 30-06, and my first sevice rifle was the M14.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Lapua 338. It's a beast and I only put one round downrange. At $5 a round I didn't want to waste the ammo of the guy who let me try it.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

rucusworks said:


> S&W 500 for sure. Can only fire that hand cannon a couple times before my hands hurt and arms turn to jello.


My brother-in-law has one of those, I haven't shot it... we had a range-day scheduled this fall but it was raining, looking forward to popping off a few rounds.

Call me a wuss, but I am only going to load one round at a time "just in case I screw the pooch" until I get the hang of it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The first gun I ever purchased was a Remington 870 express 3 inch pump. Of course, being I just turned 19 years old I just had to run out to the local gun store and find the largest shells I could find! I wound up with a few boxes of 12 gauge 3 inch 00 shells. Bang!

(I didn't have the stock tight to my chest so it was worse than would be normal.)


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Actually, I do not find the Mosin M44 a problem at all. And the 91/30 is a pussycat.


Ya, I hear people talking about how "fierce" the recoil is and I'm always kind of surprised. Yes, you can feel a bit of lovin, but it's no big deal. No bruising if you hold the gun right...

The LCR when loaded with heavy .357 rounds is just no fun to shoot at all. I shoot one load's worth per range session, the rest I switch over to some lighter .38 rounds. 5 shots of .357 does sting a bit (I think part of this is that I have Crimson Trace grips on it and not the recoil-reducing grips). The same .357 rounds in my Ruger Speed 6 feel like .38's do in my LCR. I loves my Speed 6.

As an aside, i've been shooting Freedom Munitions 125 grain Hornady XTP re manufactured rounds, I need to get off my butt and get some reloading done.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My 50


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

One of my first bolt guns,1895 spanish mauser in .308.straight stocked,20 rounds at the range one day,blue shoulder.got rid of it.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

hardest kicking gun I have ever shot is my single shot 12ga. and a desert eagle 50 cal.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Ya, I hear people talking about how "fierce" the recoil is and I'm always kind of surprised. Yes, you can feel a bit of lovin, but it's no big deal. No bruising if you hold the gun right...
> 
> The LCR when loaded with heavy .357 rounds is just no fun to shoot at all. I shoot one load's worth per range session, the rest I switch over to some lighter .38 rounds. 5 shots of .357 does sting a bit (I think part of this is that I have Crimson Trace grips on it and not the recoil-reducing grips). The same .357 rounds in my Ruger Speed 6 feel like .38's do in my LCR. I loves my Speed 6.
> 
> As an aside, i've been shooting Freedom Munitions 125 grain Hornady XTP re manufactured rounds, I need to get off my butt and get some reloading done.


The pain from the Mosin Nagant doesn't come primarily from the amount of recoil.... it is the massively unforgiving steel plate at the end of the buttstock that causes pain.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

The hardest recoiling guns that I have owned or still do own are, a Remington 700 BDL in .375 H&H. A 10 ga. SXS with 3 1/2" magnums, and an old winchester high-wall in 45.70 (Steel crescent buttplate) And my Ruger SuperRedhawk in .454 Casull. (300gr. Hornady ammo) Ouch!
Out of all of them, that Remmy 700 in .375 H&H was probably the worst. Everytime you shot it,the recoil was so severe that my index finger opened the hinged floorplate and dumped all the ammo. My buddy commented on what a "Nice" bear gun it would make as a single shot!
Real funny he thought, untill he shot it and the same thing happened to him. He didn't like the Casull either!
I was going to add a muzzle brake to the 700, but offed it, and bought a Winchester model 70 stainless classic in .375 H&H to replace it.
Best move I could have made, the Winchester doesn't need a brake as the stock design evidently tames the recoil. The Remington was just brutal.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

LONE WOLF said:


> hardest kicking gun I have ever shot is my single shot 12ga. and a desert eagle 50 cal.


DE 50 cal. as well for me.... I have the tooth bonding to prove it.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

30-06 Springfield when I was 10.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rjd25 said:


> The pain from the Mosin Nagant doesn't come primarily from the amount of recoil.... it is the massively unforgiving steel plate at the end of the buttstock that causes pain.


Ahh, but if you are down to bayonet fighting that steel butt plate is good for a Smash-n-Slash.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

My friend decided to go to Africa while he was still young for the hunt of his life. Unmarried and having a very good job the first thing he bought was a monster bolt action (bring down anything) rifle.........sorry cant remember what but it was big and heavy. I had a 600 yd range with a bench etc. The gun owner showed up with 2 cousins....all owned more rifles and were better shots that I)........we agreed to each fire 5 times at 100yd off the bench. After each one shot he would complain about the recoil.......I shot last and by then the first guys shoulder was turning purple...........at one time I boxed heavyweight......each round going off was like being blind sided in the ring.........the guys Africa trip fell through so he sold the monster gun......that was its nick name from there on............it was a Winchester I think.....one of its rounds made my 06 look puny.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

.458 win mag. Enough to convince my little 5'7" 160lb ass I didnt want to shoot it again


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Took a friend along to ambush ducks on the river from a canoe. Two rounds from 3 1/2" 10 ga magnums in the same direction was like a broadside from the USS Missouri, pushed us a good ten feet across the winter and dang near tipped us over. The dog thought we were crazy.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Do cannons count?


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

survival said:


> Do cannons count?


If you can get one up to your shoulder they do........if you get the cannon then I can claim my 8" navy gun time


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

A friend of mine had one of these double 10 gauges out goose hunting one day and on a dare we both tried pulling both triggers.
G. Zabala side by side 10 Gauge (S4164) - Collectors Firearms

I will not do this again.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

My dad's 458 Win Mag with custom 500 grain reloads in a Ruger No. 1. Recoil knocked me back 2 steps and knocked the glasses clean off my face. Luckily I was standing shooting off hand. I truly think that it would break your shoulder shooting off the bench.

Close second was a 10ga slug from a single shot.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Ruger #1, in 45-70. with a 500 gr. bullet loaded to 1600 fps.
For a split second I wasn't sure if I had the rifle or it had me.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Ruger #1, in 45-70. with a 500 gr. bullet loaded to 1600 fps.
> For a split second I wasn't sure if I had the rifle or it had me.


A little investigation will indicate 21 foot pounds of recoil from a 30-06
A 45-70 is 73.
Ouch.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a 45-70.......interesting recoil


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

My friend had a rifle, he wanted me to shoot, after about three rounds I had all of it I wanted, I think it was a 7MM ultra mag.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

survival said:


> Do cannons count?


Ah, geez, I didn't even think of that. I'd have to say my cannon is the hardest kicking, then, what with a two pound ball and a 1/4 ounce of cannon grade. Rolls it back about six-eight feet.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

My New Haven 600AT with 3" slugs stings a lil bit.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

12 ga

But it was 3" high brass high velocity 00Buck. That's over 1oz of lead zipping along at 1460 fps.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

My buddies 300 ultra mag, kicks like a mule, I have a Taurus model 606 revolver .357 mag with a 2" barrel, it will wake you up with both recoil and noise.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Don't want to sound like a sissy but whats hurt me more than anything was pumping 5 slugs in fast order through my brother's super nova. That wore my shoulder out. He claims they where normal 2 3/4 inch but i swear they where 3 inches


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

I, too, was presented with a potential opportunity (which never came to fruition) to go on an African safari. So, a buddy and I both purchased Winchester M.70 Safari Express in .458 Winchester Magnum. I've taken it out multiple times to allow various friends to shoot it. I have to shoot it first, every time...because I guess they want to see just how punishing it is before they attempt it. Not everyone is willing to try it, but most of my friends have tried it at least once. It is pretty jarring, and can really rattle your teeth. Also, it's best to shoot it last, because it tends to cause one's nerves to "twitch", which can make shooting anything else afterward rather difficult, at least with any degree of accuracy.

On one occasion I was out in the desert with some friends, and I had an old steel swinging target that was severely pockmarked from thousands of hits from rifle caliber projectiles. It had also been re-welded at least 2 times, and I was just tired of it. So, I decided to hit it with that .458 WM, which it was _supposedly_ rated for. On the first round, the gong broke off the weld and went flying some 10 feet or more behind the stand. It left a heck of a "dent" in the gong as well. So, not quite satisfied with that, I stood the gong up against a piece of wood and shot it again. The 500 grain SP blasted a beautiful, clean hole through that steel gong.

I also have a S.W.D. (Cobray) Single Shot slam-fire 12 gauge shotgun, sometimes referred to as "The Terminator"...I'm not sure if S.W.D. ever used that name, or it just became some sort of unofficial moniker. The stupid thing is beastly heavy, so you'd suspect the recoil wouldn't be all *THAT* bad...but, it is! As near as I can figure, the reason for the punishing recoil, despite the weight, is because of the slam-fire design. Essentially, there is no bolt, the fixed firing pin is mounted at the rear of the receiver. Upon pulling the trigger, the entire barrel assembly is spring-propelled rearward, driving the chambered shell into the firing pin. So, just as this entire barrel assembly slams into your shoulder, the gun discharges. That, plus the Marquis de Sade-designed stock...translates to an "exciting" experience upon firing the demonic thing! This isn't mine, but here's a few decent pics:SWD (Cobray) Terminator spotted in the wild? - The Firearm Blog

If you happen to do a search for one...don't believe the hype and hyperbole about the "limited" production. Some claims were made that only 17 or 18 were produced, and I've seen some for sale for over $5,000, though I seriously doubt that any ever sold for anything even approaching that amount. I think I paid $90 for mine, brand new in the box, back in 1989. A more realistic production number would suggest there were somewhere around 1000 made. In any case, this gun is proof that "rarity" and "value" are not always one-and-the-same.

I have another interesting abusive 12 gauge shotgun. This one is a folding, wooden pistol-gripped, stock-less gun, called the Kimel Kamper 12. Again, this one is not mine, but here are some decent pics of one that is exactly like mine: Kimel Kamper Mo.K12 12-Ga. 1-rd BO Shotgun : Single Shot Shotguns at GunBroker.com. So, besides the fact that this is rather light, the reasons it recoils so severely are that, first and foremost, that wooden pistol grip is unyielding...and it is also weirdly shaped. In order to reach the trigger, you have to rotate your hand so that the grip is no longer nestled in the "normal" position in the meaty part of your palm and firmly in the web between your thumb and forefinger...but instead the recoil hits more at the base of the thumb. It's just...unwieldy! Everyone who has shot it (and many have passed on that privilege) have said that I should cut down and reshape the wood grip, so it fits the hand better. Meh...I prefer leaving guns in their original configuration. And...I got used to it. And...the second thing that contributes to severe recoil...it's chambered for 3" Magnums! Yeah...that's a handful! One of my friends, while firing it with 2.75" low-brass "field" loads, didn't quite get it seated as well in his hand as he should have. It strained and/or separated some of the tendons/ligaments/something(?) in his palm. He was on meds and couldn't even turn a doorknob with that hand for 6 months. Another friend fired it, and it leapt out of his hand, spun end-over-end as it sailed completely over his head, and landed in the dirt some 3 feet behind him. Yeah...I was a little peeved at him.

Lastly...I have an Intratec Companion .357 Derringer. It's a polymer-framed O/U DA only striker-fired derringer. Not mine...but here's one:Intratec Tec-357 Companion For Sale at GunAuction.com - 5678438. That one doesn't fire, and that seems to be a common problem with these. Mine only fires one barrel. It seems the mechanism that "automatically" switched from one barrel to the other, no longer functions. In any case, not so bad with .38s, but a real hand full with .357s. I've never fired an LCR, but probably a similar experience.

I also have a COP 4-barreled .357 derringer. It's a great little gun, and a lot of fun. Its recoil is stout, but since it's all stainless steel, it's not as severe as the Intratec.

I guess I should give an "Honorable Mention" to my prized M.629. It has a 3" barrel, and it's just an incredibly fun little howitzer!

Tim


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

There must be several ways to calculate recoil, which is correct, I don't know. Rifle Recoil Table
for me it was a 338 win mag, thought I would use it for brown bear, but, got married and had a family instead.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

My Sharps Creedmore in 45/110 is a brutal beast 500 grs will make you wanna see your chiropractor, My Sharps Creedmore in 45/70 is just as bad, followed by my 650 Remington in 350 Rem Mag loaded with 250's


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

95 lb Katelyn Francis can handle a 12 ga. Benelli just fine when competing with the big boys. I guess its a mater of learning the technique.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

If you can get her over the fear of killing a person she'd be scary.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Of mine, it's a toss between the M44 and 12 gauge. With 3 inchers, it's probably the 12 gauge.


----------



## Strider (Oct 26, 2014)

S&W 500 and m44with 203 grn round. Shooting is supposed to be fun not painful.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Mossberg 835 Ultimag with 3 1/2 inch magnum loads permanently disfigured my shoulder (My fault, rested it against a tree and let fly) then a 300 win mag deer rifle and finally my 7.62x54R type 53.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Double barrel 10 gauge (both barrels) never want to do that again!!!


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Despite my borderline obsession with firearms I've never fired any of the huge calibers. Nothing I shoot kicks 'hard' to me now, but I will always remember the first time I fired a rifle. My friend's Dad brought an 30-06 M1 Garand. I tried to play it cool at the range, but the recoil really shocked me.

Side note, A couple years ago, I made a compilation video of my wife shooting larger caliber rifles and shotguns, about 30 seconds long of her pulling the trigger and saying "oww!" on a dozen different firearms. Hilarious.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> If you are anything like me, you don't mind a gun that has some felt recoil... it's just fine if a firearm gives my shoulder a little "lovin", it's kind of like a warm friendly feeling.
> 
> Having said that, some guns kick like the proverbial mule.
> 
> ...


At age 13 my single shot .12 Savage would kick the dog poo right out of a person. That is where I learned to love the low brass dove loads. Was not quite as brutal as the others. Could still knock down them dangerous old dove birds from a long way off.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

58 cal 525gr over 120gr FFg


----------



## MisterX (Dec 7, 2014)

.454 casull out of a 3 in barrel


----------



## bushrat (Oct 21, 2013)

Compared to some of the responses I guess I'm soft. My worst was a Thompson Center Contender in .30-30. Even reloading I just could not tame that cartridge down. Of course, I won't shoot anything more powerful than a .30-06, so that should tell you something. :icon_sad:


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

.68 cal black powder rifle. I think it was a replica of a civil war fire arm. I was at a buck skinner's reunion and they were giving demonstrations. The guy doing the demo said, "You look like a big fella, let
s try a full charge." Jerk! After I picked myself off the ground I noticed my right should was hanging limp. The damn thing literally dislocated my shoulder with one shot.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

bushrat said:


> Compared to some of the responses I guess I'm soft. My worst was a Thompson Center Contender in .30-30. Even reloading I just could not tame that cartridge down. Of course, I won't shoot anything more powerful than a .30-06, so that should tell you something. :icon_sad:


Shot a chums Contender in .30-30 and it do pack a wallop. Not as bad as I was expecting but still a good joilt.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

As a kid i remember my grand fathers, sawed off, bolt action, 12g. Not sure about make or model, but that dam thing had a kick! I remember cutting down several pine trees with that shotgun....  Good times:violent:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

A remington pistol grip assault shot gun, what a POS!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Back in 68 I got the chance to pull the lanyard on a 105 howitzer. It wasn't really that bad. However firing the 106 Recoilless rifle was downright awesum. Not the muzzle blast, but the fireball that came out the breach not only was spectacular (even in daylight) but it also gouged out a trench behind the gun.


----------

